# Foot switch - Momentary or push on/push off?



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I am looking at getting a foot switch for my SS, but am not sure what type would be best.. either the momentay type or the push on/push off version. Was wondering what preference others have and why?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

What is SS?
Saw Stop?
I use several foot switch from HF.
I use mostly on/off not momentary as they are a pain and sometime impossible to hold in as you work.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I would check to see if a footswitch can be used with a saw stop or not.I am just trying to decipher the use of a footswitch with such a set up I would check before buying in any case. Alistair


----------



## junebug (Oct 26, 2011)

looking at his other posts, I think he is referring to a Scroll Saw


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a foot switch on my scroll saw. I got the deadman's type where you have to hold it down to keep the saw going. It works well and I'd recommend it.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I use a deadman's switch on my router table. Just feels more safe to me.
Bill


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

LOL - I figured that being posted in the scrollsawing forum, "SS" would be kind of obvious! Sorry about the confusion.. yes, I'm looking at getting a foot switch for my recently aquired Delta 40-601 scroll saw  I was just curious about the pros and cons between the two types.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I used to recommend using a momentary switch with a scroll saw but maybe now that I'm getting older my foot gets tired of constantly pushing the pedal while cutting,I now wish I had a push on/push off foot switch instead.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

heres a good thought. Do you sit or stand while cutting? If you sit is it in a position where you can reach the floor without getting up? I would think if you have to get up to hit the switch then how is that any different than using the factory switch?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have foot switches on my scroll saw, drill press , belt sander and band saw. All are harbor freight click on and click off type. While using my scroll saw, near the end of my cut I depress the foot switch and the saw will continue to run until I release it. (Much like the dead man type) The best of both worlds.


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

I got a dead man switch on my band saw. wouldn't be with out it.
Chuck


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Well, it's only been two years since I first asked this question, and I finally got around to picking up one of those foot switches today 

Had a 25% off coupon from HF that expired today, so I ran over and picked up one of the push-on, push-off types. I have to admit, I waited way too long, and should have got it a lot sooner. I went with the push-on/push-off type mainly based on Ken and Jim's comments above - best of both worlds. It certainly makes things much easier, and at roughly $11 (after tax) for the switch and a free 20' tape measure, the price certainly was right!

Cheers,
Brad

PS: After using it a while, I now firmly believe that all scroll saws should come from the factory with a foot switch, not just the uber-expensive ones


----------



## mrbob (Nov 3, 2016)

> What is SS?
> Saw Stop?
> I use several foot switch from HF.
> I use mostly on/off not momentary as they are a pain and sometime impossible to hold in as you work.
> ...


SS could be a ShopSmith,
Oops just informed it was in the Scroll Saw forum, Da


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I chose a momentary to put on my scrollsaw. I've been very happy with this one… http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3358


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I keep both around.

The momentary gets the most work doing inlay and stringing work with routers and a Dremel, my ShopVac in between groups of pocket holes, and anything else I want on and off hands-free or in bursts.

I use the click on/off for my scroll saw, my HVLP turbine when I'm not using my RF remote, bigger handheld routing, and anything my foot would go numb holding down a foot switch.

With the on-off, I'll turn the tool off when my hands are free. I don't leave it live.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I use momentary on mine, an old sewing machine foot switch that I just plugged in and the saw is plugged into it.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I use a push on/push off HF switch on my table router for many years and I am very happy with it.


----------



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

I checked out my foot switch at woodcraft it was close to $30.00 Harbor fright has the excavation same switch. For $13.00 therefore I have a H F switch and it works great. I thought the woodcraft one would have a metal case but they are both plastic. Why pay more?


----------



## marc_rosen (Sep 9, 2009)

"Well, it's only been two years since I first asked this question, and I finally got around to picking up one of those foot switches today "

Hello Brad,
Thanks for resurrecting your original post. I never gave any thought to a foot switch for my scroll saw but now I'm thinking about getting one ASAP before I use my SS again. 
Marc


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Walt, "Harbor fright has the excavation same switch.
As long as it is an excavation switch from HARBOR FRIGHT, it mus be good.
Funny!


----------



## EngineerChic (Jan 7, 2017)

If you get the HF one, signing up for text coupons can get you a 20% off one item coupon right away. Then you can just text the stop code to make the texts end. I used that trick this weekend to save 20% on my highest priced item (which was a big package of zip ties, it was not a fruitful trip but it probably saved me the gas money to get there).


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

Or you could print the 20% off HF coupons from here. 
http://www.hfqpdb.com


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

I use a momentary. Happy with it. Sit on a stool,

Have my router table plugged into a on/off. Easier than reaching up under the table to turn the router on and off.


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

I have several foot switches (momentary switches, so on only when pressing) and use them with any tool whenever I'll be doing something where a catastrophic failure is a possibility. I have one that stays on, requiring a second step, to turn it back off. It was the first one that I purchased, and I don't like it, so don't use it. I want the tool to shut off as I'm heading for the door.

Charley


----------

